# Beginner wanting to start taxidermy training



## thuzek (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All, 
I am new to this forum and am searching for a quality taxidermist to learn from. I recently lost my job and want to furfill my lifelong dream of learning taxidermy. I would be willing to either provide free labor while learning or pay a fee for some good training. I live in northern michigan so that location would be best but other areas would be considered. If any quality is willing to help, please let me know. I can start immediately. Please respond to [email protected] Thank You


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

1st-become a member of taxidermy.net. You will be amazed at what you can learn from some of the best in the world sharing their knowledge.
2nd, take time to learn the right ways not the wrong ways(referring back to 1st point).
3rd- become a member of MTA Michigan Taxidermy Association.

I am only a fish guy but if you have any questions feel free to contact me.


----------

